# ACER Laptop Connection To Sony Bravia LCD TV



## LPeru (Jun 27, 2011)

My laptop ACER ASPIRE 4253-E352G32MNRR connection to Sony-Bravia KLV-32Bx320 LCD television using HDMI cable only can produced visual but no audio. Why there is no sound at the TV but the sound only at laptop.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Have you setup digital audio on the laptop as described here? http://acer.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5989


----------



## LPeru (Jun 27, 2011)

Frank4d, I will check the setup. Thanks for your link on Acer Support.


----------

